# Silent poll - who did/will you vote for?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

By request. Let's see how our aquatic community votes compared to the rest of the nation.

Please, no comments one way or the other since we all know where that can go in a hurry.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

oops


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Obama


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

Palin is spelled wrong.

In addition to voting, most places are giving out free stuff or have specials going on today.

-Circle K gas stations and Starbucks are giving out free cups of coffee
-Krispy Kreme is giving out free Star Spangled donuts
-Ben & Jerry's is giving out a free scoop of ice cream
-Papa Johns has pizza deals.


Get out and taste the vote!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for catching the spelling thing. It's fixed.

I heard that they said places giving free things out for voting were nixed, so now they either have to give it to everyone, or not at all....


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

I think Krispy Kreme is the only one where you had to actually show your voting sticker. I know that Ben & Jerry's is free for everyone from 5-8.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

It's very obvious that there's only one right choice. We have been and are witnessing how history is written. 

On the opposite side are two circus clowns. It's an insult for all Americans that they got that far and that close. If they were representing the party I sympathize I'd be not only very embarrased by them, but would most likely vote for the opposing party. 

My words don't need clarification. No matter if your views are left or right - you know who's who.

--Nikolay


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

UGH!!! This election was like choosing between the devil or pure evil!!! Left wing, uber-liberal nut or right wing, uber-conservative nut!!! I would prefer the oval office remain empty for the next 4 years.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Okay guys, let's try to keep our opinions private by voting in the "Silent Poll." 

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, it just doesn't need to be aired on an aquatic plant forum to start a flame war.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

being that i'm not an American, this US election has been a lot more interesting that ours. regardless of who wins tonight, history will be made.

i've been surprised how interested i was in your election, and getting to know the candidates. but considering how much our two countries rely on each other, either candidate will have great impact this side of the border.


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

Well we did a great job with our poll prediction. I think we need to do projections for CNN from now on!


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Errr, 6 point popular spread in the election, 40 point spread here... not so great.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Agree with Aaron.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Unforunately a poll of about 70 people really doesn't mean much in terms of realibility. The sampling error is through the roof. In addition the states here are not representative of US as I believe there are far more people are from TX,CA, etc. that would skew the results even more. Actually I think TX went to McCain and CA to Obama by a wide-margin.


----------



## CaptainNemo (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice banner ad that showed up while reading this thread. Gotta love Google ads.


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

Oh gosh you guys, that was just my lame attempt at a joke!

I just got the same ad.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Obama of course.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Gee, I never see those banners.... What a shame. LOL!

Yeah, it's in the Google advertising and if "whoever" pays enough, it's going to show up regardless of what the board owners do.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> On the opposite side are two circus clowns. It's an insult for all Americans that they got that far and that close. If they were representing the party I sympathize I'd be not only very embarrased by them, but would most likely vote for the opposing party.


You couldn't resist could you Niko. What is an insult to America is the extremists on the left and on the right who can not respect others who disagree with them. Now that it is over and America has made its choice, lets hope that the centrists from both sides prevail and continue to reach across the aisle in respect and compromise instead of fanning the flames of discontent, name calling and being on a steam rolling crusade. Personally I have a huge amount of respect for both candidates and I think they both rightly deserve admiration. Both sides have made worthy accomplishments in their political career and will leave their mark on this world. Neither deserve ridicule.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow, call a guy who risked his life for his country a clown. Sorry, but that's pretty pathetic.


----------

